# Cruiser Dk general lee



## 1lLu$ioN (3. März 2006)

Hi wollte mal wissen was ihr vom cruiser Dk general lee haltet bzw ob den jemand fÃ¤hrt.

Also vom preis her siehts nach billig produkt aus aber er is aus cromo.

Pic:








  	 DK general lee 24 orange:
kompletter cromo rahmen und gabel, dreiteilige cromo kurbel, 14mm naben achsen vo +hi.

kostet bei ddd-shop.com 289 â¬


----------



## PIMP (3. März 2006)

kauf dir was ordentliches!und net sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (3. März 2006)

naja also is schon richtig was der PIMPER sagt


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (3. März 2006)

Was für cruiser schlagt ihr denn vor also ich wollte noch ne 200 euro gabel dranhauen und insgesamt sollte es net unbedingt ueber 600-700 kommen


----------



## DirtJumper III (4. März 2006)

Perv 24 schlag ich vor, findeste genug im street/dirt forum drüber...


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2006)

hab ich ihm auch schon vorgeschlagen und er gefällt ihm, nur wärs nocht gut zu wissen, ob der perv 10er oder 14er achsen hat....bei 14er gäbs ein problem mit federgabel und er bräuchte noch ne neue nabe....


----------



## DirtJumper III (4. März 2006)

14


----------



## evil_rider (4. März 2006)

der DK cruiser ist super für den kurs, man wird kaum was besseres finden, zumal der rahmen sahne ist!


----------



## der_eine (24. Januar 2007)

guten abend.ich stehe vor genau der selben entscheidung und hab mich für den aktuellen general lee entschieden.

aber bevor man ein produkt schlecht macht sollte man das gegenprodukt mit nem hilfreichen link belegen und nicht direkt sagen das der general lee nix ordentliches ist.

also pimp, gib mir mal nen link.


----------



## jimbim (25. Januar 2007)

der von wethepeople ist n blick wert!


----------



## Bikewarrior (25. Januar 2007)

der is aber wesentlich teurer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_eine (25. Januar 2007)

der general lee und auch der fury bieten eine menge für das geld.das ist kaum zu toppen.ich werde mir nur noch ne federgabel ins general lee einbauen.gibt da ja ne nette von marzocchi.oder kennt ihr noch 24"-federgabeln?fragt aber nicht nach dem grund.wäre off topic.


----------



## baby-biker max (25. Januar 2007)

@der_eine : du wohnst doch in mönchengladbach , kennst du nicht den charly wagner aus reydt ? der fährt den rahmen auch und ist damit soweit ich weiß ganz gut zufrieden , und der ist schon mal nen bissl pingelig wenns um rahmen geht ^^


----------



## der_eine (25. Januar 2007)

wer kennt charly nicht.er fährt den fury.hab es aber bei ihm noch gesehen.hab ihn auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen,aber mein kleiner bruder hat viel mit ihm zutun.


----------



## baby-biker max (25. Januar 2007)

wie heißt dein bruder denbn wenn ich frqagen darf ? viell. kenn ich ih  ja auch oder fährt er nicht ? ka charly meinte zu mir nur ,dass es der general lee ist von fury hat der nichts gesagt ^^aber ich find das das general lee komplettbike auf jedenn fall geil aussieht und taugen tut es betimmt auch was , obwohl es so günstig ist !


----------



## der_eine (25. Januar 2007)

meine brüder fahren seit jahren bmx und sind recht bekannt.das general lee darf ich auch beld mein eigen nennen.bietet viel fürs geld.


----------



## baby-biker max (25. Januar 2007)

heißen deine brüder sebastian und martin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_eine (25. Januar 2007)

jupp, dann kennste mich ja uch.wer bist du?


----------



## baby-biker max (25. Januar 2007)

ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich dich kenne(bin erst 15) und glaube nicht , dass wir uns mal  abends getroffen haben oder so ^^ !!ich heiße max aber ich kenne charly und deine brüder , weil wir des öfteren schonmal miteinander gefahren sind !


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. Januar 2007)

Könnt ihr euren Chat bitte woanders fortführen? Wenn ich noch einmal das Wort "Federgabel" in einem BMX Forum höre dann wird der post auf der Stelle gelöscht!

Und kann jemand den DK zu den EInsteigerbikes packen dann kann der Thread auch verschwinden.


----------

